# M Logo in Dash



## gilbee (Dec 28, 2015)

I read on the F30 page that you can get the m performance logo to come up on the dash

http://f30.bimmerpost.com/forums/showthread.php?t=814185

looks like the key to manipulate is in kombi -> bmw_logo and should be set to mpm instead of whatever it currently is...

I made this change, and the dash reset as expected, but the logo did not appear. Does this coding change work on the F10s? I expected the logo to appear above the odometer, but maybe I don't appreciate what this setting actually does...any clarification?


----------



## gilbee (Dec 28, 2015)

Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## snj1013 (Jul 13, 2011)

Do you have the 6wa cluster?


----------



## gilbee (Dec 28, 2015)

snj1013 said:


> Do you have the 6wa cluster?


Based on the output from bmwvin.com, yes I do.


----------



## gilbee (Dec 28, 2015)

I've gotten every other thing I wanted to code working...has anyone done this with an f10?


----------



## CoolerLutz (Nov 17, 2014)

Yes i did, but with a 6WB cluster. I think you need the appropriate software level in 6WA for that .


----------



## gilbee (Dec 28, 2015)

CoolerLutz said:


> Yes i did, but with a 6WB cluster. I think you need the appropriate software level in 6WA for that .


So I would need the dealer to upgrade the software on their side? I think that's what software you're referring to...any idea what the min version would need to be?


----------



## ferret (Jan 12, 2016)

Also bear in mind that the logo is displayed very briefly and you may not even notice. I really have to rush into the car to see mine.


----------



## fatespb (Sep 10, 2014)

This logo works only on F30...


----------



## ferret (Jan 12, 2016)

No, works on F10 too, I have 6WB and can set instrument cluster logo with dkombi->bmw_logo. Also dkombi->mpm_enable and mpm_logo work too.
Well, actually you do not get a M-Performance logo like on F30, you get M550d one. Nevertheless, logos work on F10.


----------



## PenguiN- (Apr 16, 2014)

Ferret. I am very interested in knowing all the steps to beeing able to enable the M550D logo in the instrumentcluster of my 2012 M550D.

Can you please write the step by step instructions on how to do it? Wich program and what entries/folders.

I went down to my local dealer and they've never heard of it...

And just to make sure, you are talking about the "constant" logo under the rev counter NOT on the i drive screen while booting up only correct?

I hope you do take the time to write it down and since im not very active on this forum perhaps you could be so kind as to send me these ibstructiobs alsi via email [email protected].

Thanks alot for your time.


----------



## ferret (Jan 12, 2016)

PenguiN, I am sorry but sending step by step instructions, and in addition via email is bit too much. There are zylions of posts here on this forum with all the info you need to successfully code your car. In the nutshell, you need a OBD2 cable (you can purchase one on the Amazon), E-Sys software (search this forum for it) and guides/howtos are also available here. Using E-Sys you can modify the values I have already mentioned in my earlier post.

I am sorry but you have to invest some of your time into reading and investigating (this forum is a good start) to learn how to code your car. There is no ready made recipe beyond what I have mentioned already above.


----------



## MI_550iX (Jan 8, 2017)

Did the mpm coding, and I am getting the ///M550d displayed instead of ///M550i. My 2014 f10 550 is not a diesel. Anyway to correctly display it? Thanks!


----------

